# Need help identifying this crane (with pics!)



## joelsch (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong forum. I have a standard gauge crane car from my Grandpa's collection. I cannot find any trace of it on the internet, or at eBay. Can you help me identify it, and a rough approximation of what may be worth?

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...84ABEA193625C2!370&parid=9684ABEA193625C2!366


https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...84ABEA193625C2!368&parid=9684ABEA193625C2!366

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...84ABEA193625C2!369&parid=9684ABEA193625C2!366

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...84ABEA193625C2!367&parid=9684ABEA193625C2!366

Thanks in advance everyone!

-Joelsch


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is nothing from Lionel prewar, I checked out a 219, a 810 and 2 more through searches with pictures, nothing close to it.
They only list 2 others made in the prewar and they are not that one either.

You are sure it is standard gauge?
Whats it say on the side of the frame?

Anything stamped under neath it?

It just might not be Lionel.

I am still looking.

Nice looking crane.:thumbsup:


----------



## joelsch (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks sir! Yep, it's standard gauge. I couldn't find any manufacturer information on it at all. The only writing I can find is what you see in the pics. It does say "Coastal Lines" on the frame. It's fairly unique in that it has 6-6 trucks instead of 4-4. The boom is broken in the middle, which is a shame. It is cool looking though...Grandpa has great taste


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joelsch said:


> Thanks sir! Yep, it's standard gauge. I couldn't find any manufacturer information on it at all. The only writing I can find is what you see in the pics. It does say "Coastal Lines" on the frame. It's fairly unique in that it has 6-6 trucks instead of 4-4. The boom is broken in the middle, which is a shame. It is cool looking though...Grandpa has great taste



You should have said the boom was broken I thought it was made that way.hwell:

I found a lot of prewar crane pictures, but none with the 2 hooks and none with the boom support cables running to the cab, and the stack is missing in most.

Is Grand Dad still alive?
I don't think it is Lionel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the Lionel version, and I can assure you that I didn't break the boom!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's the Lionel version, and I can assure you that I didn't break the boom!


That is not anything near the year that his crane is.

Your just showing off now.

Showoff!:thumbsup:

Do you think his boom was that way from the factory? The bend?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The point was the boom has a bend in it, and I'm guessing that's how it was made. There would be clear signs of bending if it was bent after the fact. The bend looks a bit too perfect for it to be be a _dropsie_.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The point was the boom has a bend in it, and I'm guessing that's how it was made. There would be clear signs of bending if it was bent after the fact. The bend looks a bit too perfect for it to be be a _dropsie_.



After looking again it does look like it was made that way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I posted the other picture to illustrate that it's not the only one since there was some doubt that it could be made that way.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, that crane is most unique!


----------



## joelsch (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah, looking at the support bars (not sure what else to call them) that go into the boom from the cab, they are straight, so likely it was bent by default.

Has anyone heard of the "Coastal Lines" line? Is that a hint in any way? Could it be something local to the Northwest (located in WA)?

Also, is it common to have a 6-6 truck configuration?

By the way, sorry for the dupe post in the other forum. I didn't know where the post should go. I won't do that again, I promise!

-Joelsch


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joelsch said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah, looking at the support bars (not sure what else to call them) that go into the boom from the cab, they are straight, so likely it was bent by default.
> 
> Has anyone heard of the "Coastal Lines" line? Is that a hint in any way? Could it be something local to the Northwest (located in WA)?
> 
> ...



Yes there are 6 wheel cranes, I don't know how common it is for standard gauge.

There are a bunch of different Coast lines, I can't find one Coastal line.
Most of the Coast lines ran the coast.

Something tells me someone re-lettered it.
I could be wrong.

There are no numbers stamped on the underside?


----------

